# PPI ART Series



## Jmevans_2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey guys! First post here. I just dug out some of my old car audio stuff and found my PPI art series A300 and A300.2 amps. I got them from a guy who bought them new in 97 and they are still in great shape. They worked great last time they were hooked up. 
Anybody know what these are worth? When they were hooked up in my car around 2005 a guy at a car audio shop said they were really good amps and he tried to buy them from me. How much would it cost me to get similar quality amps to run my components? I can't put a system in my truck but I might save this stuff for when I get another car.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Never heard of them.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

What's an Art Series?


----------

